# Becoming a police officer



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I just reached the age of 16 and my whole life I have always wanted to become a police officer, and a long term goal of becoming a detective. I have noticed that you officers have said that it is near impossible to becoming a police officer in MA. I am hoping by the time I graduate from college that this will change. I am not really sure what my steps should really be. I have read the other thread about becoming a police officer but I am still alittle confused. I was hoping to live in a metropolitan area, but I do not know any areas like that that have a detective division. Could someone help me out?


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

at your age, a good idea for you would be to look into your towns Explorer program, if your town does not have one look into your area Police Departments to see if they have that program. That is a great way to see what Law Enforcement is all about, meet your local Officers and to meet new people. Good luck.


----------

